# Televisor philips con varios fallos destacables



## jolunumi (Ene 23, 2007)

Hola a todos poseo un televisor Philips de 14 pulgadas del cual desconozco el modelo unicamente si les sirve a modo de ayuda que aproximadamente tiene unos 6-7 años y no dispone de euroconector solo de entrada de antena analogica.
Dicha tv sufre los siguientes fallos:

- 1. Al conectar pulsando el boton de power desde la propia tv no se enciende correctamente quedandose la pantalla en negro y hace un pequeño ruido. A los 3 o 4 intentos se enciende sin problemas. Este fallo lo hace solamente en frío, me explico, cuando lleva varias horas sin usarse y lo conecto. En caliente no hace ese fallo.

2.-Se sube y baja bruscamente el volumen cuando le viene en gana o dependiendo de la emisión.

3.-De vez en cuando se desintoniza el canal que este viendo, se resuelve pasando a otro canal y volviendo acto seguido al anterior.

Poseo conocimientos de electrónica industrial pero nunca he reparado un televisor y me gustaría antes de tirarlo a un punto limpio intentar repararlo ya que es una tv a la cual le tengo aprecio.

Agradecería cualquier información que me facilitaran al respecto para poder encontrar la solución ( posibles fallos, circuitos a comprobar, posibles componentes a sustituir )y no estropearlo más de lo que esta. Actualmente ando buscando las especificaciones técnicas y manual de fabricante para darles datos más concisos.


----------



## eduardo espalter (May 19, 2007)

normalmente estos televisores adolecen de juntar humedad  te recomiendo desenchufado y al aire libre pasarle un pincel para sacarle la tierra si poseriormente le pasas una aspiradora mejor, luego le pasas en las placa del lado de la soldadura con un pincel alcohol isopropilico o del blanco comun (no ecualitado) posteriormente lo secas bien con un secador calentando bien la placa a unos 70ª para sacar la humedad. casi siempre se arreglan con eso yo tengo uno que cada tanto le tengo quehacer ese tratamiento cada dos o tres años el mio tiene como 15


----------



## Nomard (Ene 14, 2009)

a mi me pasa algo parecido a tu problema.mi televisor al encenderlo se cambia de canal automaticamente solo, si tocarlo(del ext 1,ext 2... y asi constantemente), solo cuando esta en frio.si dejo la bpotonera cental presionada se queda normal , pero al soltarla vuelve otra vez.me han recomendado limpiarle los diodos, , pero es una philips de 42 pulgadas y me cuesta desmontarla, mi pregunata es si la tecnica del secador tambien funcionaria?


----------



## anx (Feb 7, 2009)

Lo del volumen puede deberse al control automatico de ganacia que no este bien. Y lo de la desintonizacion del canal piuede deberse a que este mal el control automatico de fecuencia. Revisa todo el sintonizador.


----------

